# Knife Grind and Sharpening Help!!!!!



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So for Xmas I received a CDS survival knife. It is made from Mova 58 steel which I believe is popular with Spanish knife makers. It seems to be of great quality and a wonderful blade. Also came with a really nice sheath. Very heavy blade, 90 degree spine, the bushcraft works.

The problem is the grind. It has a secondary bevel for the edge and it is too steep of a secondary bevel making intricate tasks difficult. It came with a small whetstone of 600 grit. I also have a nicer double sided whetstone of 1000 and 4000. I have an angle sharpening guide that came with my nicer whetstone. 

I would like to fix the grind to a flatter secondary bevel getting closer to mimicking a scandi grind so my knife angle on more intricate tasks isn't as steep. I am having trouble doing so with the smaller low grit whetstone and I figured I would ask any blade gurus present for some advice. I will take a picture of the knife and the tools I have at my disposal and come back and add them. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Might be some help here http://zknives.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml

I usually find what I need on this site somewhere. good to have info at any rate.

I have to take anything I need hardness tested to a machine shop.. took me a few tries before I found somebody that had a tester and didn't just whip out a set of files .. files work but not on my knives please. So I always ask How they test, and given steel used in knives can, as I am sure you know, have different hardness's and hardness is as important as the steel when sharpening.

found this 



 MOVA 58 stainless HRC 56-58


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know much about blades but Merry Christmas that looks like a nice e knife.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It is actually. I didn't come near as sharp as the one in the posted video though. I put a proper edge on it I just am not too impressed the angle of the grind.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

AN-58 Steel is a proprietary steel used by the Spanish knife manufacturer Miguel Nieto.S.L. located in Albacete, Spain. Good Knife .


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

CBL KnifeFAQ suggested it is close enough to 440A to take a 15-16 degree edge.. it's probably close to 20 degree from the factory depends on how rough you want to use it 15 degrees is going to nick lot easier but it will be sharper.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Well, I don't want the blade to knick so maybe I'll just keep it at the current angle.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Files work okay for taking metal off in a hurry and work great for the old sharpen-yourself broadheads like the Bear Razorhead or Zwicky broadheads but most knives are too hard for good file work. I've found the diamond sharpeners (flat type that look like a whet stone) good for taking off metal in a hurry. Use the coarse side for fast removal and fine side to finish the edge. I still like a good, fine Arkansas stone to put a decent edge on one. My complaint with "bushcraft" knives is that they tend to be more of a cross between a machete/hatchet than knife like ... meaning they have thick blades and are designed to hold up against chopping and being pounded through wood for splitting, etc. They're great if that's what you want. I have a couple but I prefer to carry a hawk or hatchet and a thinner bladed knife with a good edge to it. IME a tool that's designed to do everything does nothing really good.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Files work okay for taking metal off in a hurry and work great for the old sharpen-yourself broadheads like the Bear Razorhead or Zwicky broadheads but most knives are too hard for good file work. I've found the diamond sharpeners (flat type that look like a whet stone) good for taking off metal in a hurry. Use the coarse side for fast removal and fine side to finish the edge. I still like a good, fine Arkansas stone to put a decent edge on one. My complaint with "bushcraft" knives is that they tend to be more of a cross between a machete/hatchet than knife like ... meaning they have thick blades and are designed to hold up against chopping and being pounded through wood for splitting, etc. They're great if that's what you want. I have a couple but I prefer to carry a hawk or hatchet and a thinner bladed knife with a good edge to it. IME a tool that's designed to do everything does nothing really good.


I have a good camp axe, saw and I carry a leatherman surge that is my smaller knife. I like being a little tool heavy.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I really quite agree with most of what MMM had to say. Some of the sharpest knives I've known belong to fellow woodcarvers. Many use a belt sander with a really fine grit and finish up with a cloth wheel on a grinder. Fantastically sharp these edges are too susceptible to harm for a woods runner. A 8"X2 " diamond hone dual sided hone gets a knife as sharp as need be for most work. If you want an edge -jus' maybe cause you're going' ta town and that guy from the next town will be there with his "Custom" knives and you know he'll ask if you' carrying a knife and he wants to compare it to his "custom" knives by slicing some thick leather or a daughter's friend is selling "cut-co knives" and they want to challenge your sharpest knife: sit fur a spell with a leather strop and give it 3 or 4 minutes(it might be a sheath edge for a fix bladed knife or your own belt) It is amazing what you can do with a Cold Steel , Buck, Uncle Henry knife. It does take a little practice but my 10 yr. old grand daughter sharpens her own machete.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

AmmoSgt said:


> Might be some help here http://zknives.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml
> 
> I usually find what I need on this site somewhere. good to have info at any rate.
> 
> ...


it is a pretty knife and I think you'll like the "drop point" shape. It appears to be quite sturdy. To actually "see" the angle of the grind edge. Lay the knife on a cutting board and lift the knife so the "edge " put on the grind is flat on the board, this should show you if you want to change this important angle. Have fun!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

headhunter said:


> I really quite agree with most of what MMM had to say. Some of the sharpest knives I've known belong to fellow woodcarvers. Many use a belt sander with a really fine grit and finish up with a cloth wheel on a grinder. Fantastically sharp these edges are too susceptible to harm for a woods runner. A 8"X2 " diamond hone dual sided hone gets a knife as sharp as need be for most work. If you want an edge -jus' maybe cause you're going' ta town and that guy from the next town will be there with his "Custom" knives and you know he'll ask if you' carrying a knife and he wants to compare it to his "custom" knives by slicing some thick leather or a daughter's friend is selling "cut-co knives" and they want to challenge your sharpest knife: sit fur a spell with a leather strop and give it 3 or 4 minutes(it might be a sheath edge for a fix bladed knife or your own belt) It is amazing what you can do with a Cold Steel , Buck, Uncle Henry knife. It does take a little practice but my 10 yr. old grand daughter sharpens her own machete.


Okay your grand daughter sharpens a machete and your I.D. is Headhunter, now I am nervous. :rofl:


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Mr. Tactical, I be peaceable. Two grandchildren: the grandson talked his dad into a machete, so of course the cousin had to have one too. When she received hers, the 1st thing he did was run for his to see who's was "bigger". I'm unsure what they are "contesting", whether it will be, whose is bigger or who has the most knives (being 4 years older he is in the lead). In the back yard or at the cabin she is starting to give him a little competition with her pink Cricket, will she out shoot him with his Henry? She thinks she's old enough for grandpa's 10-.22. Being a little older, he's way ahead as far as deer and grouse. They are still at the point of, "Don't mess with my cousin." Both seem to like to shoot steel animals at 40 yds+. His dad made sure he has a MSR, I'm jus' wait in' for her to- - -. Being a grandpa is good. Sometime in the next 12 mo. she will do her FAS and then I too will be done after 30+yrs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Take a file to it gently, then go back over it with your stones.you can take a sharpie pen and outline your work OR use a piece of painter tape to mask the knife. that help?


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

The GD did take her firearms safety and did well. Yes she has GP's 10-.22 TA. We're at the cabin and the dogs are going crazy. Do I check it out? Heck no! The GS is instructed, "If it's a bear don't shoot it, scare it off! We don't want a wounded bear." Does the grandson check around the cabin and outhouse? If you were 15 and your grandpa sent you out with a MSR with a Trinium sight, you're wearing the latest greatest headlamp that throws a car headlamp like beam - are you going to continue onward to the tool shed and then take a check on the road beyond? Of course you are. Where is GP? Why he's sitting on GD who thinks her cousin needs "back-up". As a friend headed of to Afghanistan the first time was told,"There are two types of people - those who upon hearing a shot go to the wall, and then there are those who hide in a hole and worry about how many days they have left."


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

For what it's worth i always fix any knife with a file then i go to my stones then for a final edge i use glass.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

headhunter said:


> The GD did take her firearms safety and did well. Yes she has GP's 10-.22 TA. We're at the cabin and the dogs are going crazy. Do I check it out? Heck no! The GS is instructed, "If it's a bear don't shoot it, scare it off! We don't want a wounded bear." Does the grandson check around the cabin and outhouse? If you were 15 and your grandpa sent you out with a MSR with a Trinium sight, you're wearing the latest greatest headlamp that throws a car headlamp like beam - are you going to continue onward to the tool shed and then take a check on the road beyond? Of course you are. Where is GP? Why he's sitting on GD who thinks her cousin needs "back-up". As a friend headed of to Afghanistan the first time was told,"There are two types of people - those who upon hearing a shot go to the wall, and then there are those who hide in a hole and worry about how many days they have left."


Bears here take it ruff. Lead poisoning for them. We go by the 3 s's here, shot, shovel, and shut up. But we have an over population of the giant forest rats here.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

CDL are you saying that the knife has two different angles that were ground into the knife at the factory for the edge? I have been blessed with purchasing a coupla knives like that in my past from supposed higher quality manufactures . Trying to get a durable sharp cutting edge with such a foundation is an exercise in frustration they work against each other. As others have said you will have to "reset" or grind complementary angles to make the knife easier to sharpen by hand.


----------

